# Moving out and moving on



## freckles18 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm packing up our stuff today and moving out on Saturday. I'm starting to get a little sad about leaving this house but it's more about leaving wonderful neighbours and friends on the street and our community in general. 
The kids are excited, more excited than me. I'm moving us to a smaller house with a smaller yard. I'm trying to tell myself that everything will be ok. It's going to be a huge learning curve trying to get settled in with all the electronics and such. My exH always took care of setting everything up when we moved from one house to another. 
One bonus is now I can stop my exH at the door when he comes to pick up the kids and he won't be able to argue that it's still his house and he has every right to come in (and go through stuff like he lives here). That's going to be the best part of starting this new journey, I think.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

freckles18 said:


> I'm packing up our stuff today and moving out on Saturday. I'm starting to get a little sad about leaving this house but it's more about leaving wonderful neighbours and friends on the street and our community in general.
> The kids are excited, more excited than me. I'm moving us to a smaller house with a smaller yard. I'm trying to tell myself that everything will be ok. It's going to be a huge learning curve trying to get settled in with all the electronics and such. My exH always took care of setting everything up when we moved from one house to another.
> One bonus is now I can stop my exH at the door when he comes to pick up the kids and he won't be able to argue that it's still his house and he has every right to come in (and go through stuff like he lives here). That's going to be the best part of starting this new journey, I think.


good luck to you.
hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## freckles18 (Sep 4, 2010)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> good luck to you.
> hope everything goes well for you.


Thank you and I hope so too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hurtinme (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi freckles, i asked my wife to leave after she had put me through so much pain and i was left in the house. Although she has a lot more money than i do and better job she still made me take out a mortgage to buy her out. Why I am telling you this is because when yiu actually move the xh may look for ways to hinder your progress e. g finance etc so be ready for it its a control thing. Ok now to your NEW FAMILY HOME electrics are easy just patience google or you tube have demos if you need help no worries there and a smaller yard that is yours is better than having 10 acres thats yours but you cant use it to the max as it is shared. You will be fine it just takes some getting used to you will have nice neighbours also I have never lived in a street where every neighbour is an arse again in a bit of time you will be part of a new community and could invite your old community friends over a larger community for you. Best wishes and enjoy your new HOME
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ontheup (Mar 4, 2012)

in regards to moving out i have been really lucky as my STBX left 20months ago and last August our family house legally became mine in my own name. When he left i told him i was not moving or selling the house and that i would work out away to buy him out, lots of discussion with soliciter about best way to do this. h did not want me to buy him out as he was worried that i would struggle financially due to only working part time. After much discussion between us and lots of tears he eventually decied to just sign the house over to me compeletely as long as if i ever moved/sold/ got involved with anyone else that his share went to our kids. Solictor said once house was in my name legally there was nothing he could do to stop me doing what ever i wanted with the house or money from the sell of the house. 
I have no intention of moving, this was always more my house that his he had no interest in improving it at all, left lots of unfinished DIY projects as gave up on them, like living in a building site. SInce house has been mine, i have gutted two rooms completely and finished them with help from my dad, and i am in the process of doing another two, The house looks very different to when he was here and when he comes to visit the kids there is always something new that i had finished, he may have treated me appalling but his guilt worked to my benefit.


----------

